# Need help on Age of Mythology multiplayer



## Kalyan (May 3, 2007)

Hi all..

  This looks a bit old but I tried to play Age of Mythology multiplayer game. I connected my friend's system on lan with my pc. I selected multiplayer mode, then 'LAN/Direct IP' option. when I give his ip address directly, the system just scans for 15 secs and says that it doesnt find anything. I tried this from both the systems and got nothing. 
      I tried to host a game from my system and the name I gave in my pc was shown in the other system I hosted a game and when my friend clicked to join, the pc scanned for 120 secs or so and after scanning, it found nothing. I did this process from both the systems but the result was the same.

Please help me how to play the multiplayer game through LAN?
I got the security alert to block/unblock the other pc. I clicked on unblock. but no use.

 Thanks in advance


----------



## babi_surat (May 6, 2007)

your problem is with the firewall only!!!!!   

try this thing : 1. First host a game.
                    2. Then shut down your Fire wall(Xp and Antivirus both).
                    3.  Then tell your frnd to connect to your IP.. At that time with your firewall disabled they can connect with youur game(if LAN is SETUP properly).
                    4. Then after your fnds have connected just turn on the firewall.. Still now they will be connected.. if not then you have to disable the anti virus firewall..(XP firewall may continue).
                    5. you can now play with the game in multi player mode.


----------



## Goten (May 7, 2007)

I am playing this on LAN nowadays n really its troubling so I know every bit of it.

Firstly u will have to disable all the firewalls.

Secondly give ur address as 192.168.0.1 n urs frens as 192.168.0.2 just tab after enter ip coz then autoaticall it will assign subnet mask.

Ur error is due to non static ips n not firewall. But better switch off all firewalls.

Do all this before starting the game coz in better AOM running one can change ip but the effects wont be seen.

Peace~~~!


----------



## babi_surat (May 7, 2007)

@goten::::

I thought of the scenario as a fixed Ip connection.. Thats why he can manually give the IP address.. but Age of mythology will detect all other ip address which is hosting and which are joined. Its like a piece of cake. The same problem we use to face as he has told that" i can see my frnds Ip but when I try to connect it scans for 120 sec and donot connect.". this is because the comps cant negotiate due to firewall. What u are telling its already done. Fire wall is the main thing. I have tried that.


----------



## Kalyan (May 7, 2007)

Thanks friends.. I shall try and get back to you..


----------



## Goten (May 8, 2007)

babi_surat said:
			
		

> @goten::::
> 
> I thought of the scenario as a fixed Ip connection.. Thats why he can manually give the IP address.. but Age of mythology will detect all other ip address which is hosting and which are joined. Its like a piece of cake. The same problem we use to face as he has told that" i can see my frnds Ip but when I try to connect it scans for 120 sec and donot connect.". this is because the comps cant negotiate due to firewall. What u are telling its already done. Fire wall is the main thing. I have tried that.



Dunno may be but really sharing net on lan n then playing games at the same time sometimes its very messy n conditions vary from computer to computer.

Peace~~~!


----------

